# Inside Stena Superferry



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just an odd shot we took last year on the way back from Nuenen, Holland. This was the Stena Britannica, the other ship, Stena Hollandica is identical










The Tor Line boats I used to go to Sweden on in the 70's were 14,905 and 15,673 tons respectively (Tor Britannia and Tor Scandinavia)

The Herald of Free Enterprise was 13,600 tons

The MV Stena Britannica and Stena Hollandica are 64,000 tons each.

The RMS Queen Mary was 81,237 tons.

The two Stena boats are the largest of their type in the world at present.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good pic, bit of a tight squeeze on top.

cabby


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ship*

That's not a ship. World score now that was a ship


----------

